# GoPro HD Hero 2 for Dogs...Help!



## Cinnamon (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm a big reader, but rare poster, so apologies in advance if this is in the wrong part of the forums. I'm a Canon shooter, own a 5DMkII, 7D, and lots of lenses, which which I have captured some amazing shots of my beautiful German Shepherd and her puppies (she was pregnant when we rescued her). I've increasingly come to want to get a GoPro HD Hero 2, and experiment with getting shots from her POV in the park. I've seen videos online of some other dog owners who've done that, and think it's a really cool idea!

That being said, does anyone from this site have firsthand experience using the HD Hero 2 with animals? Any tips or suggestions? I'm thinking the 'Outdoor Edition' would make more sense to buy than the Motorsports or Surf Edition for my intended purposes...is that correct? Being that I don't own a car (NYC!) or surfboard, I probably wouldn't need those mounts. Would you recommend an accessory like the GoPro chest harness? The guy whose videos I've already seen on Vimeo used strong tape to hold the camera to his dog's harness, he didn't use the GoPro harness...but just cause he's the only one who posted a video, doesn't mean he's the only one who experimented, so I'd love to hear your thoughts!

I know the earlier GoPro models are fine for my intended use, but I'm pretty set on the HD Hero 2. Does anyone know if and when GoPro would release a successor? I don't want to get the HD Hero 2 only to hear the HD Hero 3 came out the next day


----------

